# SOUTHWIND VILLAS on Hilton Head--3b/3b- Sept. 24/Oct 5--$695.



## jeffwill (Aug 22, 2016)

Southwind is my favorite of five different Spinnaker locations that I own.  Two levels with bed/bath and VERY comfortable kitchen, living & dinning area down.
Master king with large bath plus third bedroom/bath upstairs.

Southwind is in Shipyard Plantation and is more quite and secluded --giving you a relaxing atmosphere while enjoying both front and back porches.   It is a five minute bike ride to the beach. 

I also own the following week for a two week vacation on Hilton Head.

Correction:  Checkout for this week should be Oct. 1.  Cant get to it to change.


----------



## jeffwill (Aug 22, 2016)

*SOUTHWIND on Hilton Head--Oct.1/8--3b/3b--$695.*

This is my second consecutive week at Southwind Villas. 

Please see my other post for personal thoughts and go to spinnakerresorts.com for pictures and particulars.

If anyone wants both weeks, there will be a reasonable discount in price.

PM me with any questions.

Thanks-

Correction:  This was supposed to be a separate posting.  Help!  Honest-- I have not yet begun cocktail hour, I'm just getting OLD.


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 10, 2016)

These two weeks are still available and are a couple of weeks to check in.

They do not have to be weeks, but can be broken into blocks of days.  It would have to be a minimum 3 nights to make this work.

Great time of year for an adult getaway.


----------



## NTHC (Sep 14, 2016)

Same unit?

Cindy
540-560-2987

My parents would be interested in both weeks, provided they would not have to change condos.

You can text or call me Jeff!


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 16, 2016)

Oct.1 to Oct.8 has been rented.

Sept. 24 to Oct.1 is still available.


----------



## jeffwill (Sep 23, 2016)

Check in tomorrow---- make offer.


----------

